# Problems with Tapatalk



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Every time I try to access the forum via Tapatalk... After I insert my password I get an "unauthorized app detected" pop up error

Maybe... Tapatalk plugin too old?


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Try removing and reinstalling the app.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Tried removing and reinstalling app. Did nothing . Have same issue with Tapatalk.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Widget said:


> Every time I try to access the forum via Tapatalk... After I insert my password I get an "unauthorized app detected" pop up error
> 
> Maybe... Tapatalk plugin too old?


I'm using an OLD version 4.9.5 before they screwed up Tapatalk, no issues on Android 6.0.1


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Well... Than I will try this version (4.9.5)


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I cant log in via Facebook, perhaps are the changes that are taking place in the forum


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I too am experiencing the same problem, and updated iOS for iPhone 5c, to 5.7.1. I can not start a new thread, and when I try to log in from within Tapatalk, it says I don't have permission. Strange! Another form that I belong to works fine, I can start new threads as well, so it appears to be the forum for mobile iOS. :stupidcomp:


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm having the same problem gents. This really sucks. Tried deleting and reinstalling , it did absolutely nothing)


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

It's not our problem... It's a forum problem... Maybe the Tapatalk plugin is old or something else... I have over ten forums on Tapatalk and have problems only with this... So at my house 1+1=2


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I am not sure if it is directly related to SSF. It seems that others have similar concerns with Tapatalk as well. Check the Customer reviews the site link below. However it works on the other SS forums OK, so IDK. :banghead:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-forum-app/id307880732?mt=8

I am using an iPhone 5c, and have the latest Tapatalk software, it worked OK before upgrading. :stupidcomp:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is anyone with Android experiencing problems?


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Android here


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Why haven't we heard anything from the forum admin.? Surely some ones read this post.?


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Can you confirm for me which app you are using that is giving your trouble?

I see some saying Tapatalk, and others saying Outdoor Forums app.

For Facebook people having issues, what kind of error message are you receiving, or what sort of hangups happen after attempting to log in?

Thanks,

- Jeff B


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

John,

I just tried it a few minutes ago and it is now working. Here is what was happening: I have an iPhone 5C using Tapatalk, that was updated a few days ago. When trying to start a new thread, a page explaining needed to login in order to continue. Below is the page progression.

I would go to the home page on Tapatalk, and select The Slingshot forum. In the upper right corner selected the menu icon, and normally with in that screen would be a choice to select Start New Thread.









Instead would get this message to either create a new account or sign in. According to Tapatlk, I was already signed in.









After entering my credentials, the next screen would display.









I tried this same routine for the last three days and go the same error message. However, the "Other Slingshot Comm forum" which is monitored using Tapatalk, had no problem.

Just before replying to this note, I thought I would try again and now it is working, this is the screen displayed now after pressing the menu button in the first screen shot. What ever it was, it appears to be fixed at this time and that is good, as I use my iPhone to monitor The Slingshot Forum.









Bottom line it is now working but thought i owed you a better explaination other that it isn't working.

:bowdown:

Yosemite Sam (AKA Ernie)


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

PS, not sure if you did anything, but thanks for your quick response time.

Ernie.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Seems to be working now. I had that problem until today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

